# POWSTATD under FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE



## freebuser (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to migrate my home server (HP ML350 G3) to FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE (from Debian Wheezy). So far my testing of FreeBSD on VirtualBox going good. The only thing I couldn't check is the powstatd program which currently monitoring my HP T1000RX UPS. Has anyone used this daemon to monitor the UPS under FreeBSD? and any advice!

Thanks,


----------



## freebuser (Mar 7, 2012)

I was able to install NUT (UPS monitor) to accomplish the same.

I used this wiki to successfully shutdown the server in timed manner.

Hope this helps someone else too.

Spec:
ML350/G3, 4GB RAM, 2x146GB, 2x78GB, 1x38GB
FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE
HP T1000XR UPS with serial connection (NUT driver - bcmxcp)


----------

